# multivitamin question?



## hetfield (Oct 7, 2006)

why do most articles suggest whenworking out to take a multivit without iron?  is it bad to take a multivit with iron?  i know that iron helps in the production in hemoglobin and folic acid helps aid in the absorbtion of iron, so im just stummped at the no iron part

thanx,

rock and roll aint noise pollution


----------

